

How One Lawyer’s Crusade Could Change Football - anishkothari
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/09/magazine/how-one-lawyers-crusade-could-change-football-forever.html

======
NANDXORNOR
I find it odd how the whole a majority of the Times articles that are written
are against the continuation of the major sports of America?

What audience are they targeting, sports are a universal demographical pull,
no?

~~~
cafard
The NY Times takes a skeptical view of the business of sports, it is true. I
don't see a lot of bad stuff written about baseball or basketball, though, and
it covers football extensively, for all the questions it raises about the
damage caused.

